# Hand raising pigeon from hatch?!



## Wallacethepigeon (Dec 19, 2019)

HI guys! i'm a new member and look forward to learning and finding out new info about any and all topics on pigeons! I currently have 2 breeding pair of show Figuritas, versus my previous 3 year old loft of 45 homers who I recently sold.

My first egg out of my birds was just laid on the 4th with a 2nd infertile one on the 6th. the problem is that 14 days into incubating, my pair just...stopped.
they were done and made a completely new nest site and everything! so I've now taken on incubating a egg due to hatch on the 20th this Friday. I've only ever raised babies 10 days or older and homers are a bit hardier in my opinion. when this baby hatches how much should I feed it at what intervals and for how long before introducing solids? also what's a good food temp? and best feeding technique for such a small baby?!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The youngest I've raised, was 4 days old. You can check this website: www.pigeonrescue.co.uk and scroll down to "handraising baby pigeon". Are you going to be feeding him a handraising formula for parrots and parakeets?

Very important: he must be kept at a temperature between 35 and 38 degrees celsius. They need to be warm for the food to digest. Don't overfill the crop. I got this info from the internet: first 24 hours: 1 ml every 2 hours. Day 2: 2 ml every 2 hours, day 3: 5 ml (here they don't say how often, 1 wk 15 ml every 6 hours. This is just a guideline, rather concentrate on the size of the crop. As long as "what goes in comes out", then things will be fine.

Plse post some photo's.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

There's plenty of videos on youtube. Just type "feeding baby pigeon".


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

Baby bird formula and a dropper should work well till it gets older. Then you can switch it to grits. I gave them to Cheepy when he was just a few weeks old, and he turned out great. You should also try using a chick box of some kind with a hooded light over it to keep it warm. Good luck.


----------

